# New Warning About Sweet Potato Treats



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Despite repeated warnings issued by the FDA, veterinarians are reporting new cases of dogs developing symptoms of kidney failure (Fanconi’s syndrome) similar to dogs who have been poisoned by Chinese-made chicken jerky treats, but this time they are being poisoned with a whole new class of treats: sweet potato treats imported from China.

The brands veterinarians say are associated with the new cases of unexplained acute kidney failure are Canyon Creek Ranch Chicken Yam Good Dog Treats (Nestle-Purina), Beefeaters Sweet Potato Treats (16 types of yam-related treats), Drs. Foster and Smith (exact item not specified in the report) and Dogswell Veggie Life Vitality (4 types of Veggie Life brands).

ALERT Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs Poisoned Pets


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! All of my dogs love sweet potato treats. The ones I have been giving them are Pet N' Shape sweet potato chews...made in the USA. This is good to know though.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I use SAMs YAMS, made in USA. Thanks. :thumbsup: I almost picked up another brand in store the other day. :smilie_tischkante: 
Guess I'll have to keep ordering online. I wish more things were made here.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Today and thank God for people who are concerned and take time to look into these things i dont trust anyhting form out of the USA and im still now always checking everything its actaully true my DH told me at this point he wants me to look up recipes and make them treats at home or to make sure i find some good natural usa made ones he was pretty upset when i read to him all that garbage and just lethal stuff they put in treats.l He took them back to the store and told them they should be ashamed for even selling them :w00t::w00t: i was so proud of him :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

A member just posted a thread the other day about her fluff getting sick from a sweet potato treat. I don't know if that kind is made in China or not. The title of your thread concerned me because I do give Bailey sweet potato chews, but they are the Sams Yams bichon fries and I believe made in the US.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Geez, when are people going to wise up and quit buying crap from China... How many pets have to die before people wake up?! It's so frustrating to read all these reports. I'm reposting this one to Facebook


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> A member just posted a thread the other day about her fluff getting sick from a sweet potato treat. I don't know if that kind is made in China or not. The title of your thread concerned me because I do give Bailey sweet potato chews, but they are the Sams Yams bichon fries and I believe made in the US.


I give Bailey Sam's Yams and they are made in the USA.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know why people buy that cheap Chinese crap to feed their fluffs. 

It's hard to tell if some of the products are made in China though, some may distributed in the US,but could very well be made in China,it's best to research if you can before buying...


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I was just thinking about buying some of these for the girls today. I'm glad I saw this post first. I'll look for Sams Yams.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wonder........if this could have been linked to Hunter. We occassionally give him sweet potatos from Veggie Life.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I wonder........if this could have been linked to Hunter. We occassionally give him sweet potatos from Veggie Life.


OMG! I wonder if that's what made Hunter so sick?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> OMG! I wonder if that's what made Hunter so sick?


I printed out the article and we are going to give it to the vet and have him consider it. We don't give him SP often so I would wonder if even a little bit could have these effects.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sure you all know this, but just in case I wanted to post that I was told it is not just that the treat is not made in China but that the ingredients also do not come from China. It bothers me that this is such a problem that our pets are dying and yet our country still continues to allow import of these products and our stores continue to sell them. A great safe treat is Kona's Chips. I don't know if they have sweet potato, but check out their web site to see if about their treats. Also, you can make your own with a dehydrator ro in the oven or just feed them bites of raw sweet potatoe--mine love that.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

gidget'smom said:


> I'm sure you all know this, but just in case I wanted to post that I was told it is not just that the treat is not made in China but that the ingredients also do not come from China. It bothers me that this is such a problem that our pets are dying and yet our country still continues to allow import of these products and our stores continue to sell them. A great safe treat is Kona's Chips. I don't know if they have sweet potato, but check out their web site to see if about their treats. *Also, you can make your own with a dehydrator ro in the oven or just feed them bites of raw sweet potatoe--mine love that.*


This is what I do as well- dehydrate or steam them myself. As I mentioned in a different thread, I've found the steamed and cut into tiny pieces is more easily digested.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I've found the steamed and cut into tiny pieces is more easily digested.


I can see that with sweet potato. It is pretty hard raw. I'll have to try that. Thanks.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have baked them (sweet potatoes) in the microwave and feed small pieces- reminds me I need to buy some more SP at the grocery store.

A coworker and I were talking about her nephew that hunts making fresh jerky for pet treats. I told her that I bet he could find a market for a fresh made USA treat!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We have a local pet Bed and Biscuit....they only sell food and treats make in the USA - so I never worry about it!!! :chili:


----------

